# Biocube LED mod



## Frogger (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm new to saltwater tanks and i'm thinking of buying a Biocube 29g HQI. From what i've been reading, LED lights work better then the HQI provided. Is this true?

If this is the case would it be better to buy the standard Biocube 29 and fit in LED's or is there an LED mod for the 29g HQI. I really like the look of either tank when it has the lid on and i'm not interested in having an open top with a complete new lighting system.

thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I'm new to saltwater tanks and i'm thinking of buying a Biocube 29g HQI. From what i've been reading, LED lights work better then the HQI provided. Is this true?
> 
> If this is the case would it be better to buy the standard Biocube 29 and fit in LED's or is there an LED mod for the 29g HQI. I really like the look of either tank when it has the lid on and i'm not interested in having an open top with a complete new lighting system.
> 
> thanks


The nice thing about a biocube, is that a google image search will generate hundreds of pictures. Lots of those are from forum posts. Clicking the pic takes you to the site.

Once you see some you like, have a look at which they are, and what mods they use. Design yours with that in mind.

Hard to say what to buy if you don't know where you want to go with it.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogger (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok thanks.

I'm thinking about 7 lbs of live rock, 4 or 5 corals and 5-6 fish. 

I like the look of LEDs in the tank, can LEDs support corals, live rock and fish? 

I'll keep searching.


----------



## gtafragger (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok so heres my thoughts. The hqi is pretty much the beast when it comes to lighting. A buddy has it and its grows corals twice as fast as my 40 gallon breeder with aquatic life 4 bulb fixtures and lunar lights. It also looks amazing. Despite pictures, the hqi looks better than the lid type. It also gets the amazing shimmer effect if you know what i mean. Overheating is not a problem just leave the lid open on hot days. The Led's are going to make the overall tank price a lot more. If you can tell that you are going to be spending all you cash on this reef, UPGRADE! Before you buy this. Get a 55 gallon and a 30 gallon sump. Biocubes are mediocrely inexpensive but everything adds up and in the end you'll be spending the same amount of cash as on a 55 gallon reef or even a 70 gallon which looks amazing. If you are definitely getting the biocube don't get led's, get the hqi from goreef.com (cuz its $300 bucks cheaper than big als) Led's are not needed. But a good website for DIY is Rapidled.com For already made led's AquaIlluminations makes one for $550(which is only a little bit stronger than the hqi) And then theres ecotech marine which is called the radion which will fry your corals because of how strong it is! (its $800 though!!!!) I hoped I helped you but don't get led's for the hqi, you'll be able to grow any coral even anemone's very well!


----------



## Frogger (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! what a great reply, you've answered a lot of questions i had. 

I think i'll go with the HQI. I understand your suggestions about the 55 gallon etc. however right now the smaller tank is better for me. I was planing something huge but Killjoy (the wife) reminded me that the computer desk will be going in that space once we have a kid...so until we move and i can plan something big before i build the basement i'm limited for space.

Would i need to upgrade the filter system or will the one provided be alright for about 7lbs of live rock and 4 - 5 small fish? Is the protein skimmer that Coalife sell worth it?

thanks for your input

Frogger


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Frogger said:


> Wow! what a great reply, you've answered a lot of questions i had.
> 
> I think i'll go with the HQI. I understand your suggestions about the 55 gallon etc. however right now the smaller tank is better for me. I was planing something huge but Killjoy (the wife) reminded me that the computer desk will be going in that space once we have a kid...so until we move and i can plan something big before i build the basement i'm limited for space.
> 
> ...


Um, sell the computer, and desk, buy a laptop, and ta-da! Lots of room! Lol.

Or, you custom build the computer desk like I did 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtafragger (Jul 27, 2012)

Frogger said:


> Wow! what a great reply, you've answered a lot of questions i had.
> 
> I think i'll go with the HQI. I understand your suggestions about the 55 gallon etc. however right now the smaller tank is better for me. I was planing something huge but Killjoy (the wife) reminded me that the computer desk will be going in that space once we have a kid...so until we move and i can plan something big before i build the basement i'm limited for space.
> 
> ...


Hi Frogger,
Definitely! The biocube is a great tank and looks great with the shimmer too! Definitely choose the basement with a bigger tank because with a sump, there tends to be many problems with overflowing once in a while. My tank is in the basement and in 1 year I've had like 5 overflows. Mostly minor though. So there are many options when it comes to the back of the biocube. There are three main bays, which can be used for many different things. All depends on what you want to do. When you buy the hqi(hqi only) you receive the bubble protien skimmer free. You could try that for a little while or just get the upgrade right away. The upgrade costs about 100 dollars and uses a pump and is way more efficient. But it takes up a whole bay. Looking from the back of the tank(the front facing away). There are three bays from left to right. The water comes from the left side flowing into the left bay, which is where you would run your upgraded protien skimmer( http://www.aquaticlife.com/products/372#1 ) That takes up the whole bay. But the coralife one goes in the very right, or third, bay. Originally the biocube was meant to hold bioballs in the 2nd compartment, but new studies are pointing to that a refugium is actually much better, which it is. I have one in my tank and it is very good. So you have to get chaeto algae or chlorpa algae, but don't worry. When you first go to Big ALs, ask the person for some algae and they'd be more than happy to give you it for free. Ask for a mix of all the algae's. This algae is GOOD algae not algae that grows in your tank and is ugly. You will never see this algae. Get enough live rock about 10-15 pounds. Get mostly "pukani" live rock if possible. Fiji Live rock doesn't look as good and you might want to call ahead or ask when the next shipment of live rock is coming. You want the rock to look as nice as possible. If you're not going to be covering it with lots of corals, then you have to make it look suuper nice! With a refugium you have to buy a light. There is a spot on the back of the tank where you buy a specific light from coralife to mount it on. Its about 60 bucks but it does an ok job. You could tape on a "daylight" cfl light from home depot if you wanted a cheaper route. Anyway, the last compartment(third) is where you have your pump and also your un upgraded protein skimmer. My buddy said the coralife one didn't work well though. Try to get as much stuff from the beginning as possible. Get a huge package from goreef and then email it to the guy and he might give you some money off. Also you want Argonite sand for the bottom(like fine sand. looks the best) and also you might want another powerhead in your tank. Get a Koralia nano 440 or something in the 400gph (gallons per hour) range. Get Instant Ocean REEF Salt. You need the Reef salt. It comes in a orange bin and get the salt that makes 165 gallons. You'll use it in under a year! And I think thats it! Long list I know, but I hope I helped!


----------

